# Questions for Fluval 3.0 owners



## Hufsa (20 Feb 2020)

Does your light make much shimmer?
Have you had other lights and how does it compare shimmer wise to them?

Also, does anyone have just one Fluval 3.0 on a 50 cm wide tank?
Do you think 50 cm wide would need two lights, based on your experience?

Thank you in advance for any help


----------



## tam (20 Feb 2020)

I think shimmer depends on surface movement - if there is good movement you get shimmer - if it's pretty still or lots of floating plants you don't. I would imagine not quite as much as the spot light styles.

My tank is 45 wide/tall and with the light resting in the centre on the top rim I get about a 4" triangle in the top corners that's not as well lit (I can only tell from the algae pattern on the side  ). Raising the light slightly would easily increase the spread to remove it though. I don't think you'd need two.


----------



## Hufsa (20 Feb 2020)

I have lots of surface movement so that probably makes shimmer worse. How is it in your tank Tam, do you have a lot of movement and or shimmer?


----------



## Jurgen69 (21 Feb 2020)

i like this Fluval 3.0 very much. yes, its expensive but it has everything in one package, controller and power supply, unlike my Eheim Powerled where i had to buy everything separate. my tank is 40 wide but i needed two of them to get light all the way to the front and back...the reason is that my tank has a closed top and the lights are maybe 2cm above the water. the higher you can place it the better the light will spread.. a 50 cm wide tank is not a problem for the Fluval but it depends on its placement.


----------



## tam (21 Feb 2020)

Hufsa said:


> I have lots of surface movement so that probably makes shimmer worse. How is it in your tank Tam, do you have a lot of movement and or shimmer?



My floating plants have gone crazy so zero shimmer at the moment! I will have a clear out later and report back


----------



## Hufsa (1 Dec 2020)

A conclusion to this inquiry, I ended up getting the Fluval 3.0 and quite like it. The shimmer effect is minimal and while I noticed it at first, I dont see it any more now, unless I look for it.
When it comes to coverage of the tank, there is a noticeable decrease in light in the upper front and back of the tank on my 40 cm wide. This is with a tank hood/lid, so the light is quite close to the water. For my new tank of 50 cm width, I have gotten a second one, no question about it. Overall very happy with the lighting unit.


----------



## Driftless (1 Dec 2020)

I have five Fluval 3.0's, 2 on a 75 gallon, 2 on a 40B and 1 on a 55 gallon.  I like the lights but they do not penetrate nor have the spread that my Twinstars do on wider tanks.   The Fluvals do not create shimmer, the best lights for shimmer are Kessil lights.


----------

